# How many of you actually retag your shirts?



## syduck (Jul 3, 2007)

How many of you actually re-tag your shirts? I am about to make a very small order soon, and I was considering ordering tags, but the tag orders would actually be more expensive than the order of shirts I am going to place.

I was just wonder how many poeple out there generate good sales without re-labeling. I know it is a small detail, but it is still very important, but I dont know how long it will take for me to have enough money to invest in tags.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Syduck!

I Have A Small Business And I Also Have Begun Looking Into Tags. / Hanger Tags.

I Think Its A Minor Detail But Definately Completes The Whole Package!
Presentation Wise - It Is Definately A Plus!

Since I Cant Sew. I Was Looking Into The Heat Applied Tags.
Did You Come Across Any Good Sites!??

Thanks
Killer


----------



## syduck (Jul 3, 2007)

No, I didnt. I am in the same dilemma. While I know that tags and hang tags can make a huge difference on the appearance of an item, I can't afford to buy them just yet. Most of the websites that I've seen, seem to have a minimum around $250 for some tags.

OK I just thought of something. What if I just use iron-on paper on the tags that are already on the shirts?

Im going to test this out right now on some junk shirts. 

BRB! Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## syduck (Jul 3, 2007)

syduck said:


> OK I just thought of something. What if I just use iron-on paper on the tags that are already on the shirts?
> 
> Im going to test this out right now on some junk shirts.
> 
> BRB! Ill let you know how it goes.


Ok, Im back. So it doesnt look THAT bad. The only drawback is that You can basically through any other color but black. I used a medium gray and you can see through it, and it partially shows thru to the original tag

Also, it doesnt look that great on the nylon printed tags.

Another thing is that the ink bleeds thru and might stain your shirt if its light. This happened because i left the iron on steam.

So the verdict is that this is basically your last resort.. you're better off cutting off the tags and doing a transfer straight onto the shirt.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

if you're trying to finish off the product and have it look nice, please stay away from iron-on transfers.

I had custom tags sewn in for awhile, but I only worked through the first 1,000 of the 2,000 I'd ordered before I got tired of them and started doing a tagless print. You may want to look into this as an option - a price I've often heard quoted is an additional $1.50 per shirt, but depending upon the size of your order you may be able to knock that down. Some shops may do a lot of tagless prints and have better methods for it and thus be able to offer an even lower price. 

there are plenty of brands that seem to do alright without their own tags, but I think it helps toward a great complete product. I wouldn't sweat it when you're just starting out, though.


----------



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey!

I Am Looking Into Labels And Hang Tags As Well!

I Make My Own Labels With My Vinyl Cutter... Iron Them In! Easy !

However I Think The Sew In Kind Would Definately Be An Upgrade!
I Might Have To Take Sewing Lessons!


----------



## captainzoli (Jun 19, 2007)

We use a tagless print. We spent alot of time experimenting with various options, but for what we wanted to do we thought the tagless print ended up being the best option from cost, difficulty, and comfort standpoints.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i think sew in labelled shirts with a well designed tag does look the business, true it costs extra but the finished product is really standout i think, lots of stores stock almost generic looking tees because alot leave the tags in (american apparel). i think a shirt looks more premium if for example it was on the same rail as other aa tees but your is tagged and those are not even though the underlying blank is also a aa. Plus it gives me great pride to see a shirt with our label going out the door


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know what process you are using but this is the way I'm going to go. I'm doing heat transfers with a heat press. I'll be relabeling my shirts with a tagless transfer and getting hang tags made by the same place that does my business cards. I think it's the most economical way for me.


----------



## WILLIAMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey, I do alot of relabeling and it does complete the pkg. Don't know who you all are checking with as far as labels . I have a few contacts. But for the price, of $2.50 per dozen under the tape and $1.60 per dozen on top you can not go wrong putting your own private label in your creation


----------



## teejaystudio (Sep 11, 2007)

I have found that many of the places you buy your blanks from (especially if they are the manufacturer) will do custom labels as the shirts are made. For example: I am ordering shirts through Pima Apparel and they have a 20 minimum (varies by manufacturer) for doing this. My labels cost .64 each at qty of 500 and they charge .25 to sew in my label.

I get a custom shirt for about an extra .89 and there is no messy iron-on over it, no stub showing through, no setup and extra 1.50 for screen printing, etc...

It's like I am the manufacturer. 

Make sure you follow FTC guidelines on labeling so you aren't violating any fed regs.


----------



## cholt (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey TJ,

Can you define "no stub showing through?" Thanks.


----------



## teejaystudio (Sep 11, 2007)

cholt said:


> Hey TJ,
> 
> Can you define "no stub showing through?" Thanks.


As I am not an expert "seamstress" I always end up with a small slip of the original tag left over after I cut it out. Since these are sewn in by the manufacturer there is not that problem.

Is there a word for a male seamstress? seamstrer? seamerer? Oh well.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

teejaystudio said:


> I have found that many of the places you buy your blanks from (especially if they are the manufacturer) will do custom labels as the shirts are made. For example: I am ordering shirts through Pima Apparel and they have a 20 minimum (varies by manufacturer) for doing this. My labels cost .64 each at qty of 500 and they charge .25 to sew in my label.
> 
> I get a custom shirt for about an extra .89 and there is no messy iron-on over it, no stub showing through, no setup and extra 1.50 for screen printing, etc...
> 
> ...


 
for the tags themself you have to purchase them seperatly then send to pima to apply them. is that correct


----------



## EmpirePrints (May 13, 2007)

The quickest/easiest solution I've found is getting shirts with tearaway tags and then screen printing a custom tag in. There are more and more tearaway options available now Hanes, Anvil, Article 1, Cygnus, Alstyle just to name a few. Continental puts their tag in the side of the shirt so you can screen a neck label in and thats all you see.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EmpirePrints said:


> The quickest/easiest solution I've found is getting shirts with tearaway tags and then screen printing a custom tag in. There are more and more tearaway options available now Hanes, Anvil, Article 1, Cygnus, Alstyle just to name a few. Continental puts their tag in the side of the shirt so you can screen a neck label in and thats all you see.


Hanes has a tearaway neckline label now?


----------



## teejaystudio (Sep 11, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> for the tags themself you have to purchase them seperatly then send to pima to apply them. is that correct


Correct 2 Strong. Check the preffered vendors list to the left of the page...


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

I got my clothes all retagged and for the price and look I must say it was worth it. I love the branding.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

once i get my stuff ready, i will defenitely have it retagged.. like brandon said, i love the branding!


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Just my two cents, but it is more economical and flexible to invest in a small heat press and buy the tearaway tag tees from one of the vendors above. This gives you the flexability to print labels on demand, limited edition tees, even custom labels tees for events. All you need is the press, an inkjet printer and transfer paper.


----------



## dominici (Apr 22, 2007)

authenticboricua said:


> Just my two cents, but it is more economical and flexible to invest in a small heat press and buy the tearaway tag tees from one of the vendors above. This gives you the flexability to print labels on demand, limited edition tees, even custom labels tees for events. All you need is the press, an inkjet printer and transfer paper.


This sounds ace! Can you give me some more info on this please? I've been struggling with the relabel thing for a while now and not been satisfied as yet but this sounds what I'm looking for. I only really want to be able to print something about a6 size maybe. Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## rokhause (Nov 8, 2007)

captainzoli said:


> We use a tagless print. We spent alot of time experimenting with various options, but for what we wanted to do we thought the tagless print ended up being the best option from cost, difficulty, and comfort standpoints.


I am starting up a clothing business too and would need help on some info if possible, I might be wrong or coming out to strong about this, but if you come across a place for threads/relabeling/seem please do advise. it exist at 10cents to a 15cent and depending on mass quanity and custome label sizes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rokhause said:


> I am starting up a clothing business too and would need help on some info if possible, I might be wrong or coming out to strong about this, but if you come across a place for threads/relabeling/seem please do advise. it exist at 10cents to a 15cent and depending on mass quanity and custome label sizes.


Many screen printers will do relabeling for you. There's lots of posts about how to get labels and relabeling done in the threads.


----------



## rokhause (Nov 8, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Many screen printers will do relabeling for you. There's lots of posts about how to get labels and relabeling done in the threads.


 
that you I just replied too? Rodney, I need a relabeler place please help!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rokhause said:


> that you I just replied too? Rodney, I need a relabeler place please help!!


Try contacting screen printers in your area or find a wholesaler that relabels (like TSCApparel.com)


----------



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

> Is there a word for a male seamstress? seamstrer? seamerer?


'tailor' or 'seamster' works for most male seamerers as far as i know...


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I just have my label with the business name and website sewn over the existing label. I also have a little tag with our logo sewn on the sleeve (just like Quicksilver shirts). It makes the shirts look very professional.


----------



## rokhause (Nov 8, 2007)

Malu said:


> I just have my label with the business name and website sewn over the existing label. I also have a little tag with our logo sewn on the sleeve (just like Quicksilver shirts). It makes the shirts look very professional.


I am too looking for a place to replace labels, can I get an address or some more info on how to go about doing this??


----------



## AZ Blazer (Nov 19, 2007)

I own a DTG Printer I just print my own...


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

AZ Blazer said:


> I own a DTG Printer I just print my own...


Is it tricky doing this with a DTG printer. Printing in the neckline. Are you turning the shirts inside out?


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

Relabeling is one of the first things I did as an apparel company owner and screenprinter. You can find shirts now with tear-away tags or you can sometimes cut centerfold tags in half, then split the 2 sides and cut the few stitches holding the tag in. When I first started doing tags I was getting printed tags made (they end up fading though). I was going to get woven tags but decided to skip that step and create cool looking tags with photoshop. I created a large sheet the same size as a screen full of tags I have created and exposed it reverse. I then printed them in tons of colors onto warm-peel transfer paper using my printing press and semi-cured them to a soft state (you should be able to pick the ink off the paper but keeping it fragile, YOU DO NOT want to fully cure the ink or it will not transfer properly). Now when I create shirts, I just remove the tag from the inside, grab a tag transfer I created with a matching color, and heat it in using a cap heat press. It's as close to screenprinting as you can get. I have played with my GX-24 making tags from vinyl but cutting and tweeding small tags wastes far too much time and to tweed a's, os, p's and alike letters at such a small size can really stink!  Just food for thought, hope it helps.


----------



## AZ Blazer (Nov 19, 2007)

yes we print them inside out .


----------



## MONEY40 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi, My Name Is Terry From Ny. Maybe Its Me But As Im Reading The Post, I Still Dont Understand. Is It Ok For Me To Take A Shirt Lets Say Hanes Beefy Tee, And Put My Own Label On It? Is That Ok?


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

MONEY40 said:


> Hi, My Name Is Terry From Ny. Maybe Its Me But As Im Reading The Post, I Still Dont Understand. Is It Ok For Me To Take A Shirt Lets Say Hanes Beefy Tee, And Put My Own Label On It? Is That Ok?


Yea that's perfectly fine as long as you decorate the garment and it becomes one of your own. Just as many use American Apparel to do so. You would just buy the garment blank (some come with tear-away tags which make detagging much easier) then you can sew or print in your own tags.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

MONEY40 said:


> Hi, My Name Is Terry From Ny. Maybe Its Me But As Im Reading The Post, I Still Dont Understand. Is It Ok For Me To Take A Shirt Lets Say Hanes Beefy Tee, And Put My Own Label On It? Is That Ok?


Yes you can. Just make sure you include all the legal requirements that go on a label: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## mfauser (Dec 2, 2007)

Just recently we have started re-tagging our shirts, on the sleeve too. It really gives your brand some definition, strongly advise you tag your stuff...
http://www.ipwnfashion.com


----------



## taprackbang-luke (Nov 25, 2007)

We used to cut-out and sew in woven tags but the quality was mediocre and the cost wasn't worth it in comparison to tagless. The tags were nice but the remains from the original tag would sometimes fray. 
Building a brand is important to us so we went with a complete relabel. We now have shirts that don't leave remnants of the original tag and heat-press our own labels in. 

We're at $.62/ea for the labels and we have unique labels for each country of origin and size. 

I saw some Tees at Bubba Gump's restaurant.. they have a generic tagless label pressed on and then someone puts an X in the box with the correct size. They also have quite a bit of remnant from the original tag inside the collar.


If you're serious about your brand, relabel or have your own shirts made. 

-Luke / TRBA


----------



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

we have a local embroiderer remove the original tag completely and sew in our woven brand label and a smaller printed label with all the required info underneath. You can see that the stitching has been gone over twice by the label but they match colour very well so it's only visible if you look for it. They also sew on a 16x40mm sleeve label which really helps make the t-shirt 'ours' so to speak. Definitely worth the extra cost


----------



## klemy242 (Dec 5, 2007)

Im new to the forum but am finding it very helpful. For those of you who do sew in printed labels, what type of machine do you need? Does a regular sewing machine work?


----------

